# possible leakage of amniotic fluid (update)



## carok (May 24, 2005)

I am 29 weeks today, have been having symptoms of pre-term labour with contractions, shortened and soft cervix since week 25.  Cervix is well closed at the bottom though and I have not had any contractions for over a week now.

Today; twice now, I have feelings of liquid from my vagina, it's not a lot and has only left a small wet patch on my underwear, it's clear and doesn't smell.  I have had a similar feeling before but I dismissed it as a urine leak. I am 100% sure today it came from my vagina.  It is not a lot and without the sensation of gushing like waters breaking.

I had an OB appointment this past Friday and all was well, he mentioned cervix was closed and nothing pushing on it.

I have another app this coming Friday, would it be safe enough to wait until then to discuss it or should I call today to mention it to him.  Baby appears to be moving normally.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is probably just normal increased vaginal discharge and as you say it is clear and doesn't smell, so these are good things, but...............

due to your past history I think its worth you speaking to your maternity unit just to be sure.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Hi Oink,

wanted to update you.  It was amniotic fluid I leaked, I don't have a full rupture of the membranes, just a slow leak, so I still have amniotic fluid and baby is looking fine.  Am on hospital bedrest, have no infection and baby is fine, have had the two cortisone injections for the baby's lungs, hoping I can hold out until week 34, which is when they will induce if baba has not already arrived.

I was surprised they would intervene so early if all is going well, is that normal procedure?  The OB said at that point the risk of prematurity is low, but the risk of infection is increasing so it's a compromise.  Currently I am having daily bloods to ensure there is no hidden infection, could they not continue monitoring until maybe 36 weeks?

Thanks for all your advice.


----------

